# Need Help With Complex Leg Joint



## NForestWood (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi WWT,
Thanks in advance for your ideas! I saw this bench at a friend's house and I have to replicate it! I need help in two parts... How would I shape the legs (I have a shaper, bandsaw, full shop, etc) and make a jig to cut the joint? Sorry about the blurry photos.

Adam


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

A couple of templates and a router with a bushing to fit. One template from the top then the bottom, and the second to clear out the gap between. It is possible the inner part was cut using the same template but using a larger bushing on the router. 

The leg starts with a square section, round over the inside of the end to match the corners in the top cutout. Use a miter gauge or simple square push block on a router table to clear out the middle of the joint.

I can't tell if the leg is tapered, but quarter roundover bits can come close to the outer profile of the leg, with some hand shaping/sanding to blend the form to the final shape. 

I could get closer with actual dimensions, but hopefully you get the gist.


----------



## NForestWood (Mar 28, 2013)

This is getting me closer. Thanks. How would you go about making the top and bottom templates? Material? After shaping the legs with a quarter round cutter, how would I shape the leg to a taper?

Tnx


----------

